# URGENT!!!!!! Rabbit with babies just been dumped!!!!



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

my sister is on the phone there was a box on her doorstep with a rabbit inside with a note saying "please leave RSPCA coming". She phoned them herself and they asked if she had babies and she said no she couldnt see any. But then she started fidgeting so my sister had a look and saw 3 babies in there!!! But the RSPCA still cant come out till tomorrow. She has given her water but has no food. There is hay in there will the rabbit be ok till tomorrow? Anyone near harlow essex that has rabbits?


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

The poor little souls - they'll soon eat the hay but should be fine.... fingers crossed for them xxx


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

can she not give them some carrots? depending on how big the babies are obv, x


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Mum should be fine with just hay and water. If you have a carrot maybe a small sliver to tempt her to eat.

Make sure she is placed somewhere quiet and out the way of draughts.

There is a good chance she will reject the babies due to stress though


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

She literally gave birth as barb was on the phone to the rspca. She has no carrots unfortunatly! My sis is not the type to have carrots she dont properly cook!! heehee How can you tell if she is wild? I know colour would be brown but my sis says she is brown, but doesnt know.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

mum is letting the babies suckle!! which is a good sign!


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> She literally gave birth as barb was on the phone to the rspca. She has no carrots unfortunatly! My sis is not the type to have carrots she dont properly cook!! heehee How can you tell if she is wild? I know colour would be brown but my sis says she is brown, but doesnt know.


If she was wild I wouldn't have thought she'd stay in the box she was left in even if she's just given birth.....how can someone just dump her like that, fair enough she might not be able ot cope but to dump them on your sisters doorstep is bloody cruel....she should be ok with the hay till the morning so long as she's got water but only if it's till the morning....I hope the rspca hurry themselves up, they do work on a night time so why on earth they havent come out as an emergency i dont know
Clare xx


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Does she have any veg at all?? 

as long as the hay is there she should be fine untill morning


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

just frozen. they did put her down as emergency but will only come out tomorrow.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Im in Essex, i can take them for you but its likely mum will reject them eventually.

What kind of bun is she? a wild bun?


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

We dont know. I cant get round there cause I have a son in bed. If they will be ok till tomorrow then I dont think moving her again is a good idea. I was just worried as to whether she would be ok in a box with just hay.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> We dont know. I cant get round there cause I have a son in bed. If they will be ok till tomorrow then I dont think moving her again is a good idea. I was just worried as to whether she would be ok in a box with just hay.


Best thing to do is put her in a quite cool dark room in the box, dont feed anything as you may do more harm if she isnt used to veg/fruit and upset her tummy.
If it had been earlier i could have came and collected her but its late and prob wont be able to get there til late now and wouldnt want to disturb anyone.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Ty for the offer, thats very kind of you. Just have to wait and see what the RSPCA sais tomorrow!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

If they dont let me know and il pop over and pick them up in the evening or can arrange to get them to vamp at the rescue x


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok ty very much! Ill leet my sister know of your kind offer!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

il pm you my number incase you need any help x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Im not sure what your rspca is like but i think they'd be better off with Frags or Vamp (Kris).

Frags do you want me to get hold of Kris?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

crofty said:


> Im not sure what your rspca is like but i think they'd be better off with Frags or Vamp (Kris).
> 
> Frags do you want me to get hold of Kris?


Yes hun just incase we cant sort it between ourselves x


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

ok RSPCA hasnt come yet. Do you guys wanna come and get her? She has now got 6 babies. How long will it take for you to get down?

edit: gonna make sure its not a wild rabbit first guys. Ty for everything. In contact with frags by phone.


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Frags if you could take her temporarily with babes until they are all of weaning age incase she rejects them in the meanwhile, as a least you have a better chance of getting them onto a foster mum than I hve of handrearing them!

I'll give you full rescue backup on it x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

fingers crossed mum and babies will be ok,xxxxxxxx


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Also, please if possible, do not give them to the RSPCA. 

I do not know how they are with rabbits, but with all local stray cats, they are just putting them to sleep as they are too full.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

had RSPCA round and the lady said that it wasnt a wild rabbit. So Frags is gonna pick her up tonight. She is a healthy mum and doing well with the babies! They are so tiny!


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

VampiricLust said:


> Also, please if possible, do not give them to the RSPCA.
> 
> I do not know how they are with rabbits, but with all local stray cats, they are just putting them to sleep as they are too full.


Dont worry she is going to Frags! The RSPCA lady was very happy for her to go to Frags as well!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

HarryHamster2 said:


> had RSPCA round and the lady said that it wasnt a wild rabbit. So Frags is gonna pick her up tonight. She is a healthy mum and doing well with the babies! They are so tiny!


frags is brilliant, they will be well looked after in her hands, .......


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

I jave just read this thread and Im so glad its Frags and Vamp who are helping out rather than the RSPCA and well done to you too for taking them in and spending teh time and effort tryng to get them to someone who can help!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Awww Frags you're an angel, lucky buns! Cant wait for piccies!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Three cheers for Frags!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Fingers crossed for the young uns and for Mum.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Mmmmm she isnt drinking! Keep trying with her with a bowl, but not taken any yet. RSPCA lady said to keep trying through the day and fraggs is gonna bring a water bottle for her.

Edit: just tried her again and she is getting a lil lively! trying to jump out of the box and when my sister went to take the bowl out again she jumped over to her babies. Good sign? Still not drinking.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Right gtg now, but be back on later, we will keep trying with the water and lt you guys know what happens!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Its a very good sign of being a good protective mummy, i will be leaving at about 6-6.30 from near lakeside so all be ok will be there by 7 ish.
Will pop the box into a hutch so not to disturb mum or put my scent on babies.
Dont worry mum will drink if she wants to.
Vamp i would like to work along side you for rehoming these babies if thats ok?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> Its a very good sign of being a good protective mummy, i will be leaving at about 6-6.30 from near lakeside so all be ok will be there by 7 ish.
> Will pop the box into a hutch so not to disturb mum or put my scent on babies.
> Dont worry mum will drink if she wants to.
> Vamp i would like to work along side you for rehoming these babies if thats ok?


Remember to keep us updated on babies and mum Frags. Hopefully now they've been saved we'll see a happy ending.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Remember to keep us updated on babies and mum Frags. Hopefully now they've been saved we'll see a happy ending.


Theres a good chance she will abandon the litter but its 50/50 so im hoping all will be ok, if she does il try my hardest to save them. unfortunatly i cant surrogate them with my lot for 2 factors.....

1/ mine are a week old and its not really succesful after that age.
2/ i have to think about health problem of my does, putting a kit in that might have ill health will endanger mine.

but il do what i can x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> Theres a good chance she will abandon the litter but its 50/50 so im hoping all will be ok, if she does il try my hardest to save them. unfortunatly i cant surrogate them with my lot for 2 factors.....
> 
> 1/ mine are a week old and its not really succesful after that age.
> 2/ i have to think about health problem of my does, putting a kit in that might have ill health will endanger mine.
> ...


Everything crossed it works out.


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm glad there are people around like you guys . I work for a local RSPCA branch and our rabbit facilities are... well virtually none existant. The last few we've had abandoned have come home with me and it was very hard to find them homes. We have to redirect people who want to rehome buns to bigger centres


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

frags said:


> Its a very good sign of being a good protective mummy, i will be leaving at about 6-6.30 from near lakeside so all be ok will be there by 7 ish.
> Will pop the box into a hutch so not to disturb mum or put my scent on babies.
> Dont worry mum will drink if she wants to.
> Vamp i would like to work along side you for rehoming these babies if thats ok?


That is fine 

If you could look after them until weaning age, I could then take them to get them vaccinated via my vet?

It is up to you if you want to continue fostering them after they are vaccinated, or they can be housed with me. Would need potentially 3 cages to seperate males from females at 12 weeks, and mum from girls *if* mummy gets a little territorial and tries turfing them out at 12 ish weeks.

If they are rejected, I have necessary stuff here to handrear them, or you can try "trancing" mummy on her back and letting them suckle off of her?


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh you guys are great!! I am so glad I came on here now!! God knows what would have happened if I didnt know to come on here! 

Errrr last count there was 7/8 babies! 

I will be back round my sisters for 7. 

Lets hope all goes well with mummy and babies! She seems to be ok atm. 

She has eaten a few bits of carrot cause my sister got one off a neighbour this morning.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> Oh you guys are great!! I am so glad I came on here now!! God knows what would have happened if I didnt know to come on here!
> 
> Errrr last count there was 7/8 babies!
> 
> ...


Wow thats a big litter lol how big is mummy? how big is the box theyre in as i plan to leave them in box but put it in hutch so mum can get in and out but wanna make sure it fits in the hutch.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Not a dwarf not a lop just medium size, box is a cylinder hoover one.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

well done all of u. good job there are people like you around or the poor bunns would of been left in that boxs freezing and no one to help her


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Frags came to pick the mummy bunny up. Hopefully home and getting settled! We are starting a new thread called name the mummy bunny! Anything to do with luck would be great! Ty guys!


----------



## sophia17 (Aug 11, 2009)

OMG- Just read this thread WelL Done All!!!!

Tap on the Back and three cheers!!


----------



## love_my_pets (Feb 2, 2010)

Aw what a lovely ending for the lil bunnies! x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I completely missed out on all this action, I'm so glad frags was able to help their in safe hands!


----------

